# Izotope RX5 vs. Adobe Audition



## SuperD (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm considering both for cleaning up audio recordings of interviews, stage performances, etc. I could shell out $349 in one go for RX5 or pay $16/month for Audition. Which would you choose? I imagine they're both as good as the other?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 28, 2015)

The last version of Audition I have is CS5.5, and its a great workhorse. I actually turn to it first for basic editing chores, and until very recently for mastering. It's got quite a few good tools for cleaning up, and I have colleagues that swear by it for this task. For me, RX4 and now RX5 are better at that job though - there are more specific tools that are quick to use, and the more recent noise reduction algorithms are remarkable. However, I'd still do the actual audio editing elsewhere. I'm now just starting to move over to Ozone for mastering, mostly cos I can set up a chain including third party, save and recall, which is great for when working on a projects over a long time.

It's a shame that Adobe went down the subs-only route, not a road I want to go down so I doubt if I'll ever update Audition from 5.5. However, if you wanted just a single product, I guess Audition covers the most ground in that you can do pretty much everything with it.


----------



## KEnK (Nov 28, 2015)

Guy Rowland said:


> I'm now just starting to move over to Ozone for mastering,


Hi Guy- Curious that you're just starting to use Ozone.
I imagine you've been doing quite a bit of 'mastering' already.
Guess I've always thought of it as an intro to mastering.
After I got used to the audio principles involved w/ Ozone, I began to use other plugs as needed-

Sorry about the off topic question,
I do love RX (I find it amazing actually) but have no experience w/ Adobe Audition.

k


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 28, 2015)

(3rd party plugins in Ozone 7 are your friend  it's as a host more than the plugs themselves as to why I use it)


----------



## KEnK (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks Guy-
Haven't bothered to upgrade since I don't use Ozone much anymore.

k


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 28, 2015)

(Again, apologies for the continual off-topic - the two things I love ozone for are being able to save entire projects so it's easy to tweak and refine / copy between projects. The other - and this is totally magical - is being able to A/B with the original but volume compensated. Can't believe how useful that is.)


----------



## MaestroRage (Nov 28, 2015)

for me I use Audition for sound design purposes, cleaning up noise and such. In terms of orginization you won't beat Audition. I absolutely love the play list component Audition has. You can take a long sausage of sounds, cut them up into small snippets and then deal with them on the fly. With RX5 you can only ever open up one file at a time so you would have to make a cut, save, go back, make a cut, save, go back. Too tedious.

However the horizontal select tool is a god send for frequency band editing, the noise cleaner is honestly imo better then Audition. RX5 however is also much smoother and faster running on my Surface Pro 3 then Audition is which feels sluggish in terms of UI. I guess this is because Izotope went all vector on everything and Audition is still using buttons.

All in all if it were not for the organiziation bonuses of Audition I would have jumped onto RX5 easily. Call it lazy I just like the workflow better.


----------



## gregh (Dec 23, 2015)

this is interesting to me as well - I have Adobe CC suite but I really only use Photoshop, Premiere and Audition. I am thinking of cutting back to the Photoshop/Lightroom bundle plus Davinci Resolve to replace Premiere and RX5 (which I already own) to replace Audition. I like Audition a lot, but it is too expensive now to go the CC Suite or individual programs using a subscription.


----------



## SuperD (Dec 23, 2015)

gregh said:


> this is interesting to me as well - I have Adobe CC suite but I really only use Photoshop, Premiere and Audition. I am thinking of cutting back to the Photoshop/Lightroom bundle plus Davinci Resolve to replace Premiere and RX5 (which I already own) to replace Audition. I like Audition a lot, but it is too expensive now to go the CC Suite or individual programs using a subscription.


What are your thoughts on RX5 now that you own it?


----------



## gregh (Dec 23, 2015)

SuperD said:


> What are your thoughts on RX5 now that you own it?


I had RX3 for ages and thought it better than Audition for practically all restoration work. But I never used it as an editor. I like Audition a lot as an editor but playing around editing with RX5 (a tiny bit) has me thinking I will be able to use RX5 with Reaper for everything and not renew Audition. But Audition is seriously good and I would prefer to have both.


----------

